# Wierd Acting Pigeons



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

The new aviary is finished so we transferred the 21 attic babies into it and then moved five of the bridge babies into the small aviary we had the 21 in. We put the brown crested pigeon, Rio, in with the "keepers". This was early yesterday morning.

It took the 21 about half a day to decide to go to the ground to eat but now they're freely moving around in the aviary. The 5 in the small aviary did not budge from their perches to either eat or drink until this morning. Although they finally did go down this a.m. they are still not comfortable with leaving the perches.

Never had this happen before but we figured if they got hungry enough they'd go to the ground. 

Rio took to the other aviary as if he knew everyone in there. Started eating right away, even quarreling with some of the others.

Sometimes pigeons can be very wierd.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Sometimes pigeons can be very wierd.


Too true! So can collared doves! My new ones still haven't descended to feed, food and water is provided at perch height. But I think in this case it is that on the ground they feel vulnerable to the pigeons.

Cynthia


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Just Claiming*

MAGGIE, Not to worry the five in the small loft are just claiming their perch and may just be a little reluctent to leave the perch for fear that another will be a claim jumper  Once the pecking order is established things will become normal. GEORGE


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Some of "us" just don't like change, but "we" learn to adapt...eventually. It will be ok.


----------

